# How To Remove GTO Steering Wheel Trim Covers????



## 1LS1 (Jan 5, 2011)

got a 04 gto, the silver is coming off on the steering wheel. im assuming from the sun. was wondering how to replace these covers without pulling the wheel off.


----------



## Northeast Rod Run (Oct 29, 2008)

I'm not 100% positive exactly how to do it, but I believe you have to work kind of backwards to do it. Removing the plastic that goes around the column, near the dash, and then work toward the back of the steering wheel from there. After you do that, you will be able to remove the back half of the steering wheel and gain access to the screws to remove those pieces


----------

